# Dried orange slices



## claire'sgems (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello! How do i stop my dried orange slices from floating? I've searched and can not find any info on the internet 

Thank you x


----------



## LauraB (May 2, 2012)

I would try doing a layered pour, embedding the slice in a thin layer wherever you want it.


----------



## Genny (May 3, 2012)

Just to let you know, even dried oranges will eventually turn brown and may grow mold.


----------

